# Just received my new proto.. BUT



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys..

So ive just received my new proto.. so psyched it came with black base and green sidecuts.. 

BUT it looks like its a little twisted at the length of the board.. not much but a little..

Is this normal?

/cheers


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like you should have done a little research before dropping $500 on something.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Sounds like you should have done a little research before dropping $500 on something.


Whats that got to do with it? He could've researched to find out if those boards are twisted sometimes?


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

I would say i did a lot of research and asked around. However im from Denmark.. maybe i got some translation wrong or missed it on the twisted thing..

Its suposed to be like that ?

/cheers


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I assume he's talking about the camber profile


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The-Snoopy said:


> Its suposed to be like that ?
> 
> /cheers


post a photo


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> I assume he's talking about the camber profile


I'm assuming he knows what he's talking about. Twist is very different from camber/rocker. "a little twisted at the length of the board" is what he said.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

No it's not the rocker/camber profile.. its like when you lay it flat on the ground its a little twisted directionally if that make sense ^^..

Trying to get a camera to take a photo ..

/cheers


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The-Snoopy said:


> No it's not the rocker/camber profile.. its like when you lay it flat on the ground its a little twisted directionally if that make sense ^^..
> 
> Trying to get a camera to take a photo ..
> 
> /cheers


My apologies for jumping down your throat. I think I understand what you're saying. Is the left side of your board touching the ground while the right side is lifted in the air (or vice versa)?


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> My apologies for jumping down your throat. I think I understand what you're saying. Is the left side of your board touching the ground while the right side is lifted in the air (or vice versa)?


No worries..

Yes its just like that.. It aint much and not there when the board is weighed down.. 

Just wanted to know if anyone else experienced the same thing..

For a reference it cost like 800USD here in Denmark with our f***** up taxes ..

/cheers


Update:

The twist is really hard to get on the pictures but i tried..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boards twist coming out of the mold. Only way to tell if it's truly fucked is to ride it. You'll know if it's twisted the second you get on it. Nothing scarier than riding a twisted board off a 30 foot jump.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

I hoped it wasn't something like that since i've only got a couple of weeks on the snow from january :-S..

/Cheers


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Warranty Info | Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories

Contact | Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories

Never Summer Industries | Facebook

:thumbsup:


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

Whoa that first picture looks scary, had to check mine again and it was straight (parallel) from left to right width wise from top to bottom, but your top twists left while your bottom twists right o.0


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah its look crazy and doesn't seem to be right.. Am i right ^^..

Ill try to e-mail NS with some pics and see what happens..

/Cheers


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

You will probably end up shipping it to them and get a new one shipped to you (hopefully green sidewall + black base) and maybe something special


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe yeah.. Just a long way from little Denmark in europe..

/Cheers


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

The first picture looks pretty bad. Are you going to try and get in contact with NS? I really wonder what they have to say about it. On top of having a bad board shipped to you it would really suck to waste money on a lift ticket only having it confirm your suspicions that the board is practically unridable.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

bummer,

Get onto them ASAP should still be time for them to send you a knew one before January. They should pay for the shipping too.

Nice choice with the board though.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

So i just talked to the shop were i bought it and he wrote this to me:

" With regards to the twist. These boards have camber and rocker across the board and because of this they do sometimes look like they kind of bend all over the place when there is no pressure on them (Not standing on it). Also, it can give an optical illusion that it is twisted because of the multiple shapes involved. If you turn the board the other way up it will probably look like it is twisting that way as well. I don’t think there is a problem with this board. Once you stand on it, it will all even out under your feet. However please feel free to contact Never Summer and let me know what they say.
Cheers "

So ill think ill take it to a board shop near me monday.. they must have someway they can measure it..


/Cheers


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

The-Snoopy said:


> So i just talked to the shop were i bought it and he wrote this to me:
> 
> " With regards to the twist. These boards have camber and rocker across the board and because of this they do sometimes look like they kind of bend all over the place when there is no pressure on them (Not standing on it). Also, it can give an optical illusion that it is twisted because of the multiple shapes involved. If you turn the board the other way up it will probably look like it is twisting that way as well. I don’t think there is a problem with this board. Once you stand on it, it will all even out under your feet. However please feel free to contact Never Summer and let me know what they say.
> Cheers "
> ...


Yeah, take it in. I wouldn't want to ride it twisted like that.

Also, for good mesure, anyone else that thinks they have a shape defect, you can refer to Wood warping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for standard definitions of warpings. I know it's just regular wood, but it's easier to explain to someone what you're talking about.


----------



## aplummer (Oct 8, 2011)

The-Snoopy said:


> Yeah its look crazy and doesn't seem to be right.. Am i right ^^..
> 
> Ill try to e-mail NS with some pics and see what happens..
> 
> /Cheers


i'd contact the european importer also as they may have stock that can be swapped over and save you a stack of cash on shipping.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

The-Snoopy said:


> So i just talked to the shop were i bought it and he wrote this to me:
> 
> " With regards to the twist. These boards have camber and rocker across the board and because of this they do sometimes look like they kind of bend all over the place when there is no pressure on them (Not standing on it). Also, it can give an optical illusion that it is twisted because of the multiple shapes involved. If you turn the board the other way up it will probably look like it is twisting that way as well. I don’t think there is a problem with this board. Once you stand on it, it will all even out under your feet. However please feel free to contact Never Summer and let me know what they say.
> Cheers "
> ...


I feel like this guy is giving an answer to a 5 year old. Doesn't seem like normal rocker-camber to me, maybe try to get some better pics with it lined up with something. Maybe you didn't word it right?


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

I think whats he trying to say is with all the shapes in the board it can give an illusion that its twisted..

/Cheers


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Either way those guys like to say that kind of stuff so they dont have to go through the time and the money to get you a new board.


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

Doesn't look like an illusion to me. Sending it back sucks but itd probably suck more to ride that board like that.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

I really just don't see how that guy can answer your question like that. I don't see shapes that would cause an optical illusion like that. That 1st picture makes it looked fucked. I would take it in or send it back and demand NS pays for shipping.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It looks warped to me. If it were mine, I'd be using the warranty on it.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Me too, I would get a second opinion at a board shop and send it back before your season gets going.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

If I'm looking at that first photo right, the nose of that board looks way off and I don't see how the rocker-camber would create that much of an illusion. I'd contact NS and send it back to them, the longer you wait the longer it's going to be before you get it back.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

The-Snoopy said:


> So i just talked to the shop were i bought it and he wrote this to me:
> 
> " With regards to the twist. These boards have camber and rocker across the board and because of this they do sometimes look like they kind of bend all over the place when there is no pressure on them (Not standing on it). Also, it can give an optical illusion that it is twisted because of the multiple shapes involved. If you turn the board the other way up it will probably look like it is twisting that way as well. I don’t think there is a problem with this board. Once you stand on it, it will all even out under your feet. *However please feel free to contact Never Summer and let me know what they say.
> Cheers "
> ...


Sounds like a good idea dude. Or see if you can take a picture of it on something flat to show how much twist is in the board. Maybe even tape one end to the flat surface show that it shows it better. 

While the RC tech does have bends and flats in different places, its all on the one plane and not axial. Even in your picture though, you can see the base of the board at the top and the top sheet at the other end. Unless you're using some kinda inverted fish eye anti physics lense...that thing is rather twisted. I would suggest that you resend some new photos to the guys that you brought it from...because the response they gave you kinda seems like they are trying to fob you off and make it not their problem.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jesus Christ I said this a few pages back. Boards get bent coming out of the press all the time the only way to know if it's fucked is to ride it. The second you ride it you'll know. Fucking hell.


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

Then to find out it's fucked up on the hill and your season is kilt. Send it back to NS or get in touch with them already and let us know what they say.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Jesus Christ I said this a few pages back. Boards get bent coming out of the press all the time the only way to know if it's fucked is to ride it. The second you ride it you'll know. Fucking hell.


Maybe he doesnt want to wait to find out he need a new board then miss even more time on the slopes..Maybe he doesnt want to use the board and possibly have a headache dealing with NS exchanging a used board.Or maybe he just dont give a shit about your opinion..


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

So i talked to a girl in the boardshop near me and she actually said the same thing as where i bought it from, that its the angles and shape of the board that make it look like that.. she showed me a burton "whammy something" and you could make it look almost the same..

I think maybe i messed up badly?

Look Pics


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

The-Snoopy said:


> So i talked to a girl in the boardshop near me and she actually said the same thing as where i bought it from, that its the angles and shape of the board that make it look like that.. she showed me a burton "whammy something" and you could make it look almost the same..
> 
> I think maybe i messed up badly?
> 
> Look Pics


:laugh:

Yeh it looks fine in those pics! Go ride


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Hate to say "I told you so".


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Im glad it all worked out for ya!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Sounds like what happened to my Burton Method, they sent me a new one, but it was a different colour and messed up my all burton matching flouro dice print set up. I even had to go buy a new grill. Last time I drop $500 on something like that.





LuckyRVA said:


> Hate to say "I told you so".


LMAO, Wait, what?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

The-Snoopy said:


> So i talked to a girl in the boardshop near me and she actually said the same thing as where i bought it from, that its the angles and shape of the board that make it look like that.. she showed me a burton "whammy something" and you could make it look almost the same..
> 
> I think maybe i messed up badly?
> 
> Look Pics


looks like the profile on my sl...which is expected i think.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

The-Snoopy said:


> So i talked to a girl in the boardshop near me and she actually said the same thing as where i bought it from, that its the angles and shape of the board that make it look like that.. she showed me a burton "whammy something" and you could make it look almost the same..
> 
> I think maybe i messed up badly?
> 
> Look Pics


wow, those pics look nothing like the first ones. bad angles i guess :laugh:

should have posted these pictures first 

and is that what you meant by twisted? how it's not flat all the way through?


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> wow, those pics look nothing like the first ones. bad angles i guess :laugh:
> 
> should have posted these pictures first
> 
> and is that what you meant by twisted? how it's not flat all the way through?


seriously that first picture looked like it was twisted horizontally against the vertical axis (like twisting a sponge i guess) but yeah...I guess you should've posted the recent pictures where it was actually on level, all good though, now you can go to sleep knowing your board is perfectly fine


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> Maybe he doesnt want to wait to find out he need a new board then miss even more time on the slopes..Maybe he doesnt want to use the board and possibly have a headache dealing with NS exchanging a used board.Or maybe he just dont give a shit about your opinion..


Wow that's a lot of maybes for something that can be determined the second you fucking ride it. Also looking at those photos it's fucking fine.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> wow, those pics look nothing like the first ones. bad angles i guess :laugh:
> 
> should have posted these pictures first
> 
> and is that what you meant by twisted? how it's not flat all the way through?


No i actually did think at first it was twisted..

/cheers


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The original pics definitely made it lok twisted. The new pics show clearly that it is not. I retract my previous statement about the warranty. Now relax, and get out there ride that thing!


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

boards come out of the mold get inspected before shipping out


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

fattrav said:


> LMAO, Wait, what?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm lost as to how the second batch of pics show anything more that the profile of the board... Where as the original pics were to show warping, those just showed the profile. Looking at the nose or tail dead on doesnt mean its not twisted through the middle of the board. I dont know how you can tell its not warped when looking dead on at the nose with out the view of the whole board.

Fuck it, whatever


----------

